
Roomful of Teeth Is Revolutionizing Choral Music - seventyhorses
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/02/11/roomful-of-teeth-is-revolutionizing-choral-music
======
necubi
Partita for Eight Voices [0] is one of the most remarkable choral pieces I've
ever heard. Got a chance to hear it performed live by Roomful of Teeth and was
mesmerized the entire time.

[0]
[https://open.spotify.com/album/4LHSzEQPF6Iw20BGppFk31](https://open.spotify.com/album/4LHSzEQPF6Iw20BGppFk31)

~~~
Bud
Yes. There's a reason she won a Pulitzer Prize for it.

------
Bud
I'm proud to be longtime colleagues and friends with several of these singers.
They are truly amazing artists.

~~~
Bud
BTW, if you are in the Bay Area, you can hear several of these singers live
each summer at the Carmel Bach Festival.

[https://bachfestival.org/](https://bachfestival.org/)

------
maximcus
Didn't know they had anything since their debut album of 2012. Will have to
catch up.

~~~
jessesbakery
...and there's more to come. :)

------
coldcode
When I read the headline I thought someone finally made AI singers that
sounded like people.

------
towaway1138
Meh. Just because you _can_ doesn't mean that you _should_. I'll stick to
Manhattan Transfer.

~~~
jonnydubowsky
Just because you can comment?

~~~
towaway1138
Zing. But at least my comment was not filled with parallel glissandos.

